# please help, moving to mallorca to open cafe/bar!



## gemmam (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, my family and I are looking to leave the UK behind and open up a cafe/bar in mallorca, I have so many questions but here is the 1st!
Will a food hygiene certificate from UK count in Mallorca? we are planning on renting a property which already has a licence etc but I really dont know what I need and what qualifications I can bring from the UK? anyone who can help or I can keep in touch with and ask questions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the most common advice you'll get( and it's good advice) is, do a lot of research before investing a penny. Spain is in recession right now and the rising fuel prices are not helping. 

The best thing you can do is go do a "research trip", getting info from other cafe/bar owners in the area you plan to go.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

gemmam said:


> Hi, my family and I are looking to leave the UK behind and open up a cafe/bar in mallorca, I have so many questions but here is the 1st!
> Will a food hygiene certificate from UK count in Mallorca? we are planning on renting a property which already has a licence etc but I really dont know what I need and what qualifications I can bring from the UK? anyone who can help or I can keep in touch with and ask questions would be very much appreciated!


Im not entirely sure about food hygeine but, i know many people who have transfered qualifications from the UK (doctors and nurses and teachers) but this has taken months and cost a fortune in legals. 

Better off to do the hygeine cert here, its only a half day thing from what I know.

Make sure you do research, or get someone to research for you... seek good advice and dont listen to agents!


----------



## heidibingham (Mar 6, 2011)

*openeing a bar in mallorca*

Hi, I lived in Mallorca for 6 years and my strongest advice to you would be dont go! I had a shop there and it is extremely hard to make a living. The financial implications of opening a business are high - transfer of licence and completing the necessary hugiene certificates in spanish and having the premises examined etc are the same as anywhere in spain but Mallorca is only a 6 months resort at best. There is no part of Mallorca where you have year long trade. I saw many many English people come and open bars and restraunts only to go back to England at the end of the year.
We now live in mainland Spain where business is 365 days a year and very very busy. I dont live in a tourist resort but where we do live is a very busy large town on the sea. Businesses here succeed - as long as youre prepared to put the work in of course. Im happy to help with any further advice you may need but everyone i knew during the 6 years i lived there has moved away. Think very very carefully before you make your decision and I would visit the costa blanca before you finally make up your mind.


----------



## clarebear (Sep 17, 2008)

heidibingham said:


> Hi, I lived in Mallorca for 6 years and my strongest advice to you would be dont go! I had a shop there and it is extremely hard to make a living. The financial implications of opening a business are high - transfer of licence and completing the necessary hugiene certificates in spanish and having the premises examined etc are the same as anywhere in spain but Mallorca is only a 6 months resort at best. There is no part of Mallorca where you have year long trade. I saw many many English people come and open bars and restraunts only to go back to England at the end of the year.
> We now live in mainland Spain where business is 365 days a year and very very busy. I dont live in a tourist resort but where we do live is a very busy large town on the sea. Businesses here succeed - as long as youre prepared to put the work in of course. Im happy to help with any further advice you may need but everyone i knew during the 6 years i lived there has moved away. Think very very carefully before you make your decision and I would visit the costa blanca before you finally make up your mind.


Hi Heidibingham, I read your thread with interest as I lived in Mallorca for several years and although I didn't have a business many friends did and as you said they usually didn't last longer than a year and usually were crippled with debt or penniless by the end. I worked in a tourist shop in Palma Nova and went to have a chat with the owner recently, it was closed and the new Argentinian lady in the shop next door told me they barely make a living. Due to the recession traspasos aren't asked for and the rent was 900 euros monthly for a very small shop. She told me this was there third year and during the winter they take as little as 20 euros a day. She said it's barely worth opening in winter as it's mainly older people who aren't there to spend money. They are covering their costs but that's it, obviously there has to be another wage coming in. Theres nothing like going to an area out of season and doing research, time and again I saw Brits being told of huge profits only to fall flat on their face.
I was wondering what town in Costa Blance you're in and what line of business. So nice to hear someone having a success.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Glad some other people with first hand experience are able to tell new posters what things are really like, and it's not just us regular moanie groanies love regurgitating the same old warnings and advice!! So thank you to heidibingham and clarebear
*heidibingham* - Have you got your own business or do you just know others who have been successful??
It would be nice to hear a more positive story now and again!!


----------



## heidibingham (Mar 6, 2011)

clarebear said:


> Hi Heidibingham, I read your thread with interest as I lived in Mallorca for several years and although I didn't have a business many friends did and as you said they usually didn't last longer than a year and usually were crippled with debt or penniless by the end. I worked in a tourist shop in Palma Nova and went to have a chat with the owner recently, it was closed and the new Argentinian lady in the shop next door told me they barely make a living. Due to the recession traspasos aren't asked for and the rent was 900 euros monthly for a very small shop. She told me this was there third year and during the winter they take as little as 20 euros a day. She said it's barely worth opening in winter as it's mainly older people who aren't there to spend money. They are covering their costs but that's it, obviously there has to be another wage coming in. Theres nothing like going to an area out of season and doing research, time and again I saw Brits being told of huge profits only to fall flat on their face.
> I was wondering what town in Costa Blance you're in and what line of business. So nice to hear someone having a success.





Hi Claire

My husbands original job in England is specialist paint design - he makes a plain wall look like marble by using paints etc, colour washing that sort of thing but that didnt take off for him at first as everything here is word of mouth. We're living in Calpe and he's now built his business up so that hes booked year round. He has regular pool cleaning / gardening that takes up 2 full days a week and on the other 3 days he is painting, tiling, building etc. He's been very lucky as all of his work has come from recomendations. I work for betting companies in the uk online. I can work from anywhere in the world so its also great for me.

xx


----------



## heidibingham (Mar 6, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad some other people with first hand experience are able to tell new posters what things are really like, and it's not just us regular moanie groanies love regurgitating the same old warnings and advice!! So thank you to heidibingham and clarebear
> *heidibingham* - Have you got your own business or do you just know others who have been successful??
> It would be nice to hear a more positive story now and again!!



See below and thanks for your comments xx


----------



## gemmam (Mar 6, 2011)

do any of you know how successful bars in the canary islands are?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gemmam said:


> do any of you know how successful bars in the canary islands are?



I think you should go and have a look. Go to the tourist areas, ask the bar owners and staff how they're doing and get a feel for whats involved!

Jo xxx


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

It was ok to have a bar in the late 70s til mid 80s you could make a good living, but to do it now is madness. If you come over to any Costa and walk around the bars most evenings you will see what I mean. Be prepaired to work many hours and lose alot of money. Best thing to do is to come out here enjoy your life and keep hold of your dosh.


----------

